# Thanks to everyone!



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to thank everyone who responded to Pete's wonderful redfish report. It has been sent all over the country to his relatives and friends, and they have responded in kind, as to what a GREAT place the Pensacola Fishing Forum is that will take time to comment about an event and person they don't even know. And believe me, Pete, Charlie and Jill, have not stopped smiling.

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to hear it,i think highly of someone taking the time to take someone else fishing.:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

It gives ya a warm fuzzy feeling, dont it. this forum is the best.:clap


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

welcome


----------

